# Genius idea, too amateur to implement, think you can do it?



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

So my idea is to take the base of my idea from gloves made to be used with cell phones by extending the electrical signal from your skin to the screen. An example if you dont know what I mean http://www.hightechdad.com/2010/11/12/theres-a-glove-for-that-gloves-that-work-with-touchscreens-isotoner-smartouch-gloves/ and introduce that into screen shield sheet. Yes I know they already allow the touch but what I am talking about is specifically moving the bottom 1-2 lines of pixels down to the non touch screen area, and with the proper mod, this can make a navigation bar on the area surrounding the led notification. If anyone feels they have the capability of creating this please let me know! I would like to talk to you about this in more depth. Thank You.

As for people who say its not possible, please include proper information as to why.


----------



## bgill55 (Jun 11, 2011)

Very interested in this. subscribed!!!!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Seems cool.. sounds impossible.

Not to discourage the idea, it may well be perfectly reasonable.. just sounds like a stretch. (No pun intended).


----------



## elmerjr128 (Feb 14, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Seems cool.. sounds impossible.


+1


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

I have those gloves, they are pretty freaking great!

+1 to the idea though


----------



## Lumenii (Jan 25, 2012)

If I understand your post correctly, you're talking about a screen protector which enables the surface area around the notification light (of the same width as the screen itself) to be touched. This area would transfer the touch signal to the navigation bar area, enabling use of the navigation buttons from below the actual screen area.

Interesting. Not impossible.. but not easy. I did something very similar with my car and a touchscreen, I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So this would allow our NavBar to be ~2px in height (giving us more pixels for true screen usage in games and whatnot) and give us a sticker (perhaps with glow-in-the-dark buttons) that overlaps those 2 px and translates our capacitive touches on the sticker to the 2 pixels of touchscreen?

I like!


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys hopefully this topic gets some publicity and someone actually tries to make it! This would be the most amazing thing ever! If you know someone who can do this get them to take a look at the topic!

'I had another idea to add on to this, seeing as lining up a sticker with a 1-2 pixel bar would be hard, the app that would be designed for this, would first sense where its feeling the touch signals when you press the already installed sticker touch area then set that up as a configured key area.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

all you people viewing but not leaving a comment do you not like the idea? comon leave your support so someone who can do this kind of stuff trys!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems impossible/impractical imho


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

It's interesting for sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

Why?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Kinda defeats the purpose of having a nav bar with context based controls if you can't see them. I get your idea though. I believe my Rezound's touch 'screen' went a bit below the screen itself. You could continue scrolling a page a bit after your finger went off the screen, or maybe it was my imagination. Not that it matters at all here, just rambling a bit.

The problem I see here is getting something that you incorporate into the screen protector that is accurate enough, invisible to the naked eye, then applying that screen protector perfectly so that the inlay contacts the screen exactly right. I suppose you could have a temp plastic bit on the top of the screen protector that you line up with say a picture or app on your phone made exactly for this purpose, but your manufacturing tolerances are going to be ridiculous and/or expensive.

I'm not trying to shoot this down, just trying to keep it realistic.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Kinda defeats the purpose of having a nav bar with context based controls if you can't see them. I get your idea though. I believe my Rezound's touch 'screen' went a bit below the screen itself. You could continue scrolling a page a bit after your finger went off the screen, or maybe it was my imagination. Not that it matters at all here, just rambling a bit.
> 
> The problem I see here is getting something that you incorporate into the screen protector that is accurate enough, invisible to the naked eye, then applying that screen protector perfectly so that the inlay contacts the screen exactly right. I suppose you could have a temp plastic bit on the top of the screen protector that you line up with say a picture or app on your phone made exactly for this purpose, but your manufacturing tolerances are going to be ridiculous and/or expensive.
> 
> I'm not trying to shoot this down, just trying to keep it realistic.


take a look at my post a few back, i address that exact issue.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> take a look at my post a few back, i address that exact issue.


Yeah I read that, but what if that area extends up into the regular screen area? Are you just supposed to go without touching that part of the screen? You run the risk of aligning your touch area of the overlay with something important onscreen like the keyboard. Of course if you intend for the app to determine the actual size of the nav bar, rather than just looking in certain areas for the touch (which was my first reaction when I read that post but it's 1:15 and I'm quite tired), then the usefulness of the overlay is dependent on how successful your alignment is, and how accurately it was manufactured.

I think the biggest issue is just getting something like this made. Screen protectors are just cut from a big sheet of the plastic film they're made from. They don't need any intricate alignment for anything functional. If you can get a conductive layer in the screen protector, and keep it thin enough to not disturb the rest of the touch screen, AND manufacture it in such a way that it is very accurate, then the biggest inaccuracy is the alignment by the end user which can reasonably be corrected for by software. Again, this means the end result is dependent on the end user taking extreme care to align everything as best they can. The sloppier the application, the less useful the end result. What I'm getting at is the results will vary from person to person, which may have a negative effect on the product's reputation, assuming you aim to take it that far.

I'm sorry if any of my wording was confusing, or my grammar was poor, or if I came off as being a dick. I'm pretty damn tired and I'm going to bed now. I'm not trying to shoot this down, just trying to help think of all the problems so solutions can be found as early as possible.

EDIT: I started spell checking after the fact (like usual) but I've decided it's too late. Goodnight Rootz


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

even if we increase the nav bar to 5 pixel bars itll still be smaller than the current nav bar, the idea would be to make a conductive lines of the hard nav bar touch in the bottom 5 lines of the screen. then after its installed onto the phone an app would locate where within the 5 pixel bar area the electrical impulses is hitting and make those spots the nav bar buttons. gives a lil room for error and still saves the majority of the nav bar screen.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> even if we increase the nav bar to 5 pixel bars itll still be smaller than the current nav bar, the idea would be to make a conductive lines of the hard nav bar touch in the bottom 5 lines of the screen. then after its installed onto the phone an app would locate where within the 5 pixel bar area the electrical impulses is hitting and make those spots the nav bar buttons. gives a lil room for error and still saves the majority of the nav bar screen.


I'm not sure you realize how small these pixels are. Right now the nav bar is 96 pixels. I'm just trying to say that there is going to be a big challenge in getting everything accurate enough to work the way you want it to. Again, I'm not trying to stop anyone from trying, I'm trying to help.


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

Albeit this idea sounds really cool, but there is already a mod floating around this forum as well as others that completely removes the nav bar and uses swipe gestures or area specific taps to bring the menu back to a visible state. I myself have not tried this mod as its still very beta. But from what I understand a few devs are already planning on working this mod into their latest ROMs.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18344-do...en-1280x720-mod/page__pid__477860#entry477860

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Wikkdwarrior said:


> Albeit this idea sounds really cool, but there is already a mod floating around this forum as well as others that completely removes the nav bar and uses swipe gestures or area specific taps to bring the menu back to a visible state. I myself have not tried this mod as its still very beta. But from what I understand a few devs are already planning on working this mod into their latest ROMs.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18344-do...en-1280x720-mod/page__pid__477860#entry477860
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


I'm running the no nav bar mod and there is nothing beta about it. It works flawlessly using the lmt app for pop up nav buttons. Like in ics browser plus where you hold down near the right side (or left) of the screen and a "fan" of nav buttons appear, simply swipe to your choice. Way more practical than this idea, and free, not to bash the OP .


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

sorry... maybe I am mistaken, but according to the threads I've read a lot of people r having issues wit the cdma/lte gnex. Have these issues been addressed? R u cdma, or GSM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

People are having problems with zips, either because they don't have the means or desire to simply unzip a file and replace the Res file themselves, or.maybe they are trying to flash the zip that contains the Res file they need to extract. I am cdma and simply installed and configured lmt, and then replaced the supplied framework.Res file via root explorer as per the thread instructions.It rebooted on its own and hasn't had a hiccup yet.


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

sweet...I'm all over this now, I thought no one had it goin on the cdma gnex, just sucks that I'm gonna hafta start all over with my framework mods... lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Wikkdwarrior said:


> sweet...I'm all over this now, I thought no one had it goin on the cdma gnex, just sucks that I'm gonna hafta start all over with my framework mods... lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


Sorry, I think you may have been correct about the zips being made to be flashed. However if you go to the xda thread and download the aokp zip, and extract the framework Res apk, it will work as per my method above.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

wat


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah...I used ur method neway...I just downloaded the correct zip, extracted it, and copy/pasted the framework-Res.apk
...worked like a charm... but the zip issue has been resolved... u kno...4 tha lazy...lol!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

lol. Good to know.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

I like the hidden nav bar idea. or maybe even better you could hide the nav-bar and remap the volume buttons,I really dont use them except for........ excuse me, I think
I'm going to hide my nav bar and remap my volume buttons now.


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

As far as the original idea, I tend to think that it is not possible due to the fact that no matter how far you extend the potential input area by channeling an electrical current from your finger (hypothetically lets just say we make the film a whopping 6 inches), you are still limited to the input area within the screen since this wouldn't be hardware the OS can recognize as much as it would be an added tool.

For example, from the way I am understanding this, any area on the modified film would take the current from the finger, and move it up to where the nav buttons would normally be located, the end result of which would be that the OS sees a touch registered at THAT location (a part of the existing screen area "touched" when the current arrived), not at the location on the film where the real touch originated and was transferred from. I see no way for the OS to distinguish the difference between a real touch on the back button area vs a transferred touch to the back button area (and thus no way to determine if you were interacting with the app or trying to bring up/push a nav button, a problem that could potentially only be solved with gesture usage a la the mod mentioned earlier in this thread, unless of course you take this further and wire up and integrate some sort of new piece of hardware, I dunno, that's beyond me).

I apologize if I'm missing something here, but this is my 2 cents.


----------



## ThugEsquire (Oct 11, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> So this would allow our NavBar to be ~2px in height (giving us more pixels for true screen usage in games and whatnot) and give us a sticker (perhaps with glow-in-the-dark buttons) that overlaps those 2 px and translates our capacitive touches on the sticker to the 2 pixels of touchscreen?
> 
> I like!


Thank you for... you know.. explaining what OP was talking about. Sounds sick brah.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

XideXL said:


> As far as the original idea, I tend to think that it is not possible due to the fact that no matter how far you extend the potential input area by channeling an electrical current from your finger (hypothetically lets just say we make the film a whopping 6 inches), you are still limited to the input area within the screen since this wouldn't be hardware the OS can recognize as much as it would be an added tool.
> 
> For example, from the way I am understanding this, any area on the modified film would take the current from the finger, and move it up to where the nav buttons would normally be located, the end result of which would be that the OS sees a touch registered at THAT location (a part of the existing screen area "touched" when the current arrived), not at the location on the film where the real touch originated and was transferred from. I see no way for the OS to distinguish the difference between a real touch on the back button area vs a transferred touch to the back button area (and thus no way to determine if you were interacting with the app or trying to bring up/push a nav button, a problem that could potentially only be solved with gesture usage a la the mod mentioned earlier in this thread, unless of course you take this further and wire up and integrate some sort of new piece of hardware, I dunno, that's beyond me).
> 
> I apologize if I'm missing something here, but this is my 2 cents.


No, that's the idea. But, the area on the actual screen that would react to you touching below the screen would be much smaller than the nav bar is. The idea is you could have a very small nav bar that you normally would have trouble touching, but with this overlay, you could just touch the chin where the notification LED is.


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> No, that's the idea. But, the area on the actual screen that would react to you touching below the screen would be much smaller than the nav bar is. The idea is you could have a very small nav bar that you normally would have trouble touching, but with this overlay, you could just touch the chin where the notification LED is.


Ahh, I gotcha, so technically not completely eliminating the nav bar, just making it barely visible. In that case, how about a nice touch for the software mod which enables a customizable navbar height, for those that apply the overlay but may slightly miss the intended area.


----------

